# Crockpot success......



## firedan525 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks to all who have shared such wonderful advice and knowledge throughout this great forum. I never used the HCL crockpot method before so once hearing about it here I had to try it. I did my first small scale trial with 51gms of gold eprom sockets. WOW I wasnt expecting to much from that batch but I wanted to try it small before throwing 5lbs of pins in there. 3 days in the crock I filtered out all the flakes, processed in small amount of AR, precipitated, washed, and with the help of Steves great smelting tutorial, got a 1.1 gm BB. Thats a hair over 2% on those sockets. I would love to find 20lbs of those pre pulled from the boards. Needless to say I will be doing a large scale batch soon. Next stop Karat refining. Thanks again everyone and stay safe, have fun! DAN


----------



## lazersteve (May 12, 2007)

Excellent work Dan. Proof of concept is the doorway to bigger things. :wink: Way to go!

Steve


----------



## firedan525 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks, you sure have helped. After being part of this forum I have really have started getting the concepts down. I am eagerly anticipating learning new methods. DAN


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 12, 2007)

congratulations, Dan!


----------



## AgAuPtRh (May 12, 2007)

good work Dan.

Feels pretty good to hold some gold that was worked by your own hands-----

huh???? 

Congratulations

Steve K


----------



## firedan525 (May 14, 2007)

It sure is. I'm hooked. My wife finally happy to see some return. I have about 7+ gms gold mud to smelt in a couple days.  Thanks everyone.


----------

